# Mr O streaming live tonight 6pm usa time



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

here the link for it for around 2:30am our time enjoy http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/

enjoy ppl


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

What time does the 212 and mens open come online our time does anybody know?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it possible to record it or download it as it streams ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Not sure about what times prob if you hit the link there could be a list of times that's the start time any way

I'm sure you can with the right software or try this link from you tube http://m.youtube.com/?reason=8&rdm=9726#/watch?v=a1WjRVxmTsA&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Da1WjRVxmTsA&gl=GB


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Can I watch it on my phone I'm at work


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Dinger said:


> Not sure about what times prob if you hit the link there could be a list of times that's the start time any way
> 
> I'm sure you can with the right software or try this link from you tube http://m.youtube.com/?reason=8&rdm=9726#/watch?v=a1WjRVxmTsA&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Da1WjRVxmTsA&gl=GB


Cheers for the link m8. hoping I can stay awake and watch without passing out.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Is the screen blank and music is playing when you open the link? It's on my iPhone.


Likewise, expect it will fire up nearer the start time


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks man, will be tuning in


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Last year the 212 started around 4:30


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes it should work on your phone it does on iPhone 5


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Hopefully this link will stream it the whole weekend  I will keep you up dated if it changes


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one Dinger, i'm all out of nytol so for once insomnia is a blessing tonight


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Nice one Dinger, i'm all out of nytol so for once insomnia is a blessing tonight


U will prob fall asleep at 2.25


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U will prob fall asleep at 2.25


I'll bet you your KFC sponsorship I'll still be up round 4:30ish


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, not letting that go for anything, the colonel sponsored my 1600 calorie feast today I have let myself down but am living on coffees and protein shakes with fibre in for rest of the night haha


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

c'mon Ronnie !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DianabolLecter said:


> c'mon Ronnie !


I hope your joking lol... he retired years ago... if it wasn't for your funny username i'd of negged you

I did chuckle the 1st time i seen Dianabol Lecter :lol:


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I hope your joking lol... he retired years ago... if it wasn't for your funny username i'd of negged you
> 
> I did chuckle the 1st time i seen Dianabol Lecter :lol:


he is entering the special olympia ;-)


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

DianabolLecter said:


> c'mon Ronnie !


Erm.....no, dont think so!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C'mon Dorian :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Lady's are looking good just now


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Round what time does the MR O start then?

That Rodriguez lady had a pretty good routine :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Bikini Olympia women killing it :rockon:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Round what time does the MR O start then?
> 
> That Rodriguez lady had a pretty good routine :thumb:


I think the MR O finals are Saturday night around 04.30


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Loving it, one day I'd love to go and see it live.....

Dinger your a star mate, thanks for the link


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> I think the MR O finals are Saturday night around 04.30


Cheers dude, still watched today's one though.

Its my first time actually watching Olympia and its quality!!!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Dinger do you have a link to tonight's finals ?

Thanks in advance,,,,,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Kai and Phil will be battling this one out for first place I reckon


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the same link will work tonight but I will have a look later on today to get one if doesn't but I'm sure it will cover the whole weekend


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Well I didn't think Kai would turn up in that shape. I think he's gonna win it imho.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Couple pics of Heath of Greene from yesterday's pre judging





I think the gap is closer between these 2 than last year but think Heath is still comfortably ahead.

loads of pics of all competitors from yesterday http://pics.musculardevelopment.com/index.php?mode=contest&eventcode=1588


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

yes its to close to call but like i have said politics runs this show at end of the day


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know what time the 212 finals and mens open finals will be on live stream tomorrow morning (Our time)? there's no way i'm doing another all night im f*ck*d with dieting as it is I've had no sleep since 10pm thursday night!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i missed all of last night as i was busy as fcuk only got to stop for 5 minutes a couple of times. Saturdays are usually quieter so hopefully i get a chance tonight


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i missed all of last night as i was busy as fcuk only got to stop for 5 minutes a couple of times. Saturdays are usually quieter so hopefully i get a chance tonight


you can still wach it on streaming cach up, ive just wached last nights today. http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/?q=mr-olympia-prejudging-individual_mandatories-replay

As for ppl wanting to know when the mr o and 212 classes start its usualy about 4.30 so what i do is set my alarm for about 3.30 and check to see where things are at.

Got to get atleast a few hours sleep lol


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

The Olympia sort-of physiques isn't really my thing. However, how can you not watch it?! I saw some of last night, really think Kai Greene was in shape to really really threaten Heath. Who knows if the politics of it means he'll be allowed to win, but he was looking a real threat last night


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> you can still wach it on streaming cach up, ive just wached last nights today. http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/?q=mr-olympia-prejudging-individual_mandatories-replay
> 
> As for ppl wanting to know when the mr o and 212 classes start its usualy about 4.30 so what i do is set my alarm for about 3.30 and check to see where things are at.
> 
> Got to get atleast a few hours sleep lol


cheers mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

JonnyF156 said:


> The Olympia sort-of physiques isn't really my thing. However, how can you not watch it?! I saw some of last night, really think Kai Greene was in shape to really really threaten Heath. Who knows if the politics of it means he'll be allowed to win, but he was looking a real threat last night


To beat the current mr O do cant just be as good you have to be clearly better, Kai looks the best ever and is awesome but I think phil is still one step ahead unless he starts to fade tonight wich ive herd on twitter he was just starting last night


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> To beat the current mr O do cant just be as good you have to be clearly better, Kai looks the best ever and is awesome but I think phil is still one step ahead unless he starts to fade tonight wich ive herd on twitter he was just starting last night


Trust your superior knowledge on this mate. I was just judging purely on my thoughts as Kai hit a back double bi. Was amazing at the time imho


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

JonnyF156 said:


> Trust your superior knowledge on this mate. I was just judging purely on my thoughts as Kai hit a back double bi. Was amazing at the time imho


He is an amazing athlete and it will be a close call :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

it will be a close one i think,also looking forward to the under 211 class watched the weigh in earlier


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Greene looks better than Heath IMO. . Only thing on Heaths side, is his tiny waist and v taper.
> 
> Team Greene!


he does..but would they have the balls to first place him,same as flex last year...prob not.

flex is looking unreal apparently.


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

mal said:


> he does..but would they have the balls to first place him,same as flex last year...prob not.
> 
> flex is looking unreal apparently.


Really lookin forward to the 212's. Let's hope they don't rob Flex is year !


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

What you think about this next year jay cutler going in to the 212's he said he is losing mass in a interview this year ? Thoughts welcome ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Major Phil Heath fan here and i think he will win it, but i have to admit Kai Green came with his A game.

Not much to separate them so i think it will be between Phil and Kai, I think Phil will win due to the smaller waist making the V taper look more pronounced.

Then again its my first Olympia so just a first timers opinion


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Some good pics from the delectable miss Eason

Clicky


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

All the 1 & 2nd placing comparisons Mr Olympia 2012 Phil and Kai


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you know what from them stills i would take Kai's physique over phils , i think they both look great and there isnt much in them but just little things i notice between them seem to be in Kai's favour IMO so thats my take on it personally .... i know fcuk all but i would take Kai's physique deffo !!!


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

nayone got any other streams...? this one isnt working


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flecks said:


> nayone got any other streams...? this one isnt working


That's the official link, it's gone down for me too


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

mines just died aswell


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

fcuk!! the links are dead!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

SORTED!!


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

all be pinning while watching mr O :laugh:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Just watched Branch - not looking good for him....


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

would say Tony Freeman is looking better....


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i think wolf should take 3rd


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Rhoden 3rd for me wow!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to Flex:thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

That was flexs win from the start


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Rhoden 3rd for me wow!


I should be a judge :cool2:


----------

